# New Set Up... Have I added the right fish?



## jaybajaj (May 30, 2007)

I've got a 600 gallon set up with a wide variety of fish, This is the 1st time that I've set up a salt water tank myself so I am wondering if I have added the right species of fish because I whatever I have learnt I have done so the hard way... The most recent addition is the Sohal tang which is a day old in my tank
I currently have:
2 Clarke clowns
2 Percula's
2 Maroon Clowns
1 Tomato Clown
1 Skunk Clown
1 Fox face
1 Powder Blue Tang
1 Regal Tang
1 Yellow Tang
1 Purple Tang
1 Sohal Tang
2 Yellow Belly Damsels
3 Green Chromes
1 Emperor Angel
1 Koran Angel
1 Blue Face Angel
1 Midnight Angel (Dwarf)
1 Green Wrasse
1 Bird Nose Wrasse
1 Lion Fish
1 Spotted Sweet Lips


----------



## black&amp;whiteclowns (Apr 15, 2007)

just wondering how long have you had this tank set up ? it must have taken you a long time to add all those fish wow you shoiuld know your tank by know


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Wow that is an impressive list. Not just for the fact that it's full of fish but that the common names of the fish are exactly the same 2,500 miles away.

Not to mention the keen grasp of the Imperial system.


----------



## Robnjo (Apr 17, 2007)

any chance of some pics of your set-up, sounds awesome. 
best of luck.


----------

